# Auroras em Portugal



## belem (30 Mar 2011 às 00:29)

Claro que as auroras das latitudes mais próximas dos polos, devem ocorrer com mais frequência, mas penso que seria muito interessante, começar a fazer um registo das que ocorrem no nosso país ( que serão muito raras, daí o maior interesse que isso tem). Eu até acredito que provavelmente ocorrem com maior frequência do que julgamos, mas só em determinados locais e momentos, é que são visíveis.


----------



## irpsit (30 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

As auroras boreais formam um arco que descende para sul, dependendo do quão forte o impacto do vento solar for. 

Em média, são visiveis de latitudes como norte de Portugal, cerca de 2-3 vezes por década, talvez até mais.

O problema é apanhá-las no preciso breve momento em que aparecem sob os céus de Portugal. E se o tempo permitir.

Em Abril de 2001, após uma tempestade solar, observei uma aurora boreal vermelha, no horizonte a norte, de Braga, durante cerca de 10 minutos, pois tinha um horizonte escuro a norte, e estava no sítio certo à hora certa.

Estando a viver na Islândia e experienciando auroras frequentemente, posso dizer-vos que "*sítio certo à hora certa*" é o mote das auroras boreais.

Por exemplo, este ano a aurora boreal já foi observada numa noite, após uma tempestade solar, no horizonte do norte de Itália e por toda a Europa central. E no espaço de uns meses, já podia ter sido observada no Reindo Unido se não fosse o eterno clima encoberto das ilhas.

*Ou seja, quando há uma tempestade geomagnética, no pico da tempestade, a aurora desloca-se bastante para sul, mas só se mantém a essas latitudes por pouco tempo, voltando novamente para norte, assim que a actividade diminui. 
*
A aurora não é estática, mas muito mutável, aparece e desaparece a cada 30 ou 40 minutos, e portanto pode ser dificil de apanhá-la, quando apenas surge algumas vezes por década em Portugal!

Isso explica porque por vezes os americanos vêm auroras e nós não. Ou os europeus vêm e os outros continentes não. A duração do pico de uma tempestade auroral é breve, mas pode ser fantástico.

Lembro-me duma vez em 2003, a aurora poderia ter sido observada em Portugal, mas o céu estava encoberto onde estava no Porto.

Além disso, ver uma aurora boreal requer um horizonte algo escuro a norte, pois o brilho da aurora varia muito. Pode ser ténue como a via láctea ou tão brilhante como a lua, iluminando o chão (um evento menos vulgar mas absolutamente fantástico !!! ). 

Um céu escuro e sem prédios pode deixar ver uma aurora que de outro modo passaria despercebida. 

Pode estar estática, parada como um "glow" ou uma banda, que pode passar despercebida se observada duma cidade. Ou então movendo-se tão rapidamente em "patches pulsantes" que aparecem e desaperecem num instante, havendo dificuldade em acompanhá-la visualmente.

*Desde que sigo astronomia, a aurora esteve pelo menos 2 vezes nos céus de norte de Portugal*, numa noite no início de Abril de 2001, em que a observei por 10min, e noutra noite em 2003 (em que o céu estava encoberto). Confirmei isso com o Kp e real time auroral oval, do Spaceweather.com
Em ambos os casos a aurora só foi visivel do norte da peninsula ibérica. 

E observei 2 vezes a aurora na Holanda, porque era no pico do máximo solar em 2003, e porque tinha muita paciência em esperar. Aqui na Islândia vejo somente 5-6 vezes por mês, muito devido ao tempo que está frequentemente nublado. Por vezes perco shows fantásticos só por causa das nuvens. Noutras ocasiões o show aparece quando já estou a dormir. 

Seguindo www.spaceweather.com podem saber quando é que uma aurora poderá ser visivel a latitudes baixas. Mas o resto é sorte e muita paciência.

O máximo solar é já em 2012, portanto poderá haver algumas ocasiões para a aurora visitar Portugal ou até Marrocos, por breves horas.



belem disse:


> Claro que as auroras das latitudes mais próximas dos polos, devem ocorrer com mais frequência, mas penso que seria muito interessante, começar a fazer um registo das que ocorrem no nosso país ( que serão muito raras, daí o maior interesse que isso tem). Eu até acredito que provavelmente ocorrem com maior frequência do que julgamos, mas só em determinados locais e momentos, é que são visíveis.


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2011 às 00:51)

irpsit disse:


> Em Abril de 2001, após uma tempestade solar, observei uma aurora boreal vermelha, no horizonte a norte, de Braga, durante cerca de 10 minutos, pois tinha um horizonte escuro a norte, e estava no sítio certo à hora certa.



Pessoalmente nunca vi, mas terá havido dois eventos no anterior ciclo solar nº23, na noite 6/7 de Abril de 2000, auroras foram vistas em locais tão a sul como Portugal ou mesmo a Florida. Pelo norte de Portugal o tal céu vermelho que referes, obviamente que uma coisa muito subtil comparado a outras latitudes. E no ano seguinte,  a 1 de Abril. Ou seja, em torno do máximo solar desse ciclo.











> *6/7 Abril 2000 (ciclo 23)*
> The celestial display started around 1630 UT on April 6 when a powerful interplanetary shock wave passed by the Earth. Aurora borealis was observed almost immediately over Asia and Europe. Auroras, or "Northern Lights", are usually confined to high latitudes, but this was the biggest geomagnetic storm in years. By 2000 UT, observers in central Europe were reporting colorful lights in the sky.
> http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2000/ast25apr_1m/






> *31 Março/1 Abril 2001 (ciclo 23)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No ciclo solar nº22, houve pelo menos um evento que terá sido visto em Portugal, a grande tempestade solar de 1989, a última que provocou problemas mais graves, sobretudo no Canadá onde mandou abaixo a rede eléctrica do Quebec. Na imagem, o globo da direita mostra que andaram nas nossas latitudes.








> *13/14 Março 1989 (ciclo 22)*




Eu tinha vários documentos interessantes sobre Auroras em Portugal mas perdi-os com o crash de um disco e agora não os encontro. Num deles até havia relatos históricos de algum pânico durante um evento no século XX acho eu, tenho ideia que na Beira Interior. Noutros também se especulava do milagre do sol em Fátima terem sido Auroras (coincidiu com um máximo solar), etc. Também havia este estudo (Auroras observed in Portugal in late 18th century) do R.M.Trigo sobre auroras no século XVIII mas já não está online.
Vou tentar reencontrar este material para partilhar.


Penso que  em média as nossas hipóteses em Portugal devem resumir-se a um ou dois eventos em cada máximo dum ciclo solar, sendo depois necessário sorte com o evento e claro, com o céu livre de nuvens. O actual ciclo solar (nº24) é menos activo que os anteriores, e terá em princípio o seu pico (máximo solar) na primeira metade de 2013 se as previsões não falharem mais do que já tem falhado, pelo que a nossa "janela de oportunidade" deverá ser a partir de meados do próximo ano e todo o ano de 2013.  O facto de ser um ciclo mais fraco não significa que não possa ocorrer uma tempestade solar significativa.

*Previsão do ciclo*








(c) Algumas imagens foram retiradas do livro "Observing and Recording Nature's Spectacular Light Show"


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mar 2011 às 01:15)

Interessante, não tinha a noção de que isto era possível por cá!


----------



## Chingula (31 Mar 2011 às 01:48)

Numa publicação do Instituto Geofísico da Universidade de Coimbra - Breve noticia histórica - de 2001, o autor Vitorino de Seiça Santos, na pág. 48 refere:
Aurora Boreal de 25 de Janeiro de 1938...neste dia foi observada, ao começo da noite e durante bastante tempo uma aurora boreal de grande intensidade...

É uma informação, para registo histórico, como curiosidade.


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2011 às 10:26)

Chingula, obrigado, é essa mesmo, com a data foi mais fácil reencontrar alguma da informação que tinha lido em tempos.



> "Nesse dia, entre o pôr-do-sol e 22h, em todo o norte de Portugal, foi visto no horizonte, a norte e a noroeste, um enorme clarão vermelho que espalhou confusão e pânico entre a população", disse. "Há relatos de que as pessoas correram para as igrejas julgando estarem perante o fim do mundo."



A tempestade solar de 25 Janeiro de 1938 (ciclo 17) terá provocado provavelmente das aurora mais espectaculares desde há décadas em Portugal (talvez desde 1909), gerando pânico em Portugal bem como noutros países europeus menos habituados a elas. O evento foi muito associado às aparições marianas nas comunidades religiosas nacional e internacional, fazendo supostamente parte do 2º segredo de Fátima (revelado posteriormente em 41), _«Quando virdes uma noite, alumiada por uma luz desconhecida, sabei que é o grande sinal que Deus vos dá de que vai a punir o mundo dos seus crimes»_, sobre a guerra mundial que se iniciaria no ano seguinte, em 1939.


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2011 às 17:49)

Vince disse:


> Chingula, obrigado, é essa mesmo, com a data foi mais fácil reencontrar alguma da informação que tinha lido em tempos.
> 
> A tempestade solar de 25 Janeiro de 1938 (ciclo 17) terá provocado provavelmente das aurora mais espectaculares desde há décadas em Portugal (talvez desde 1909), gerando pânico em Portugal bem como noutros países europeus menos habituados a elas. O evento foi muito associado às aparições marianas nas comunidades religiosas nacional e internacional, fazendo supostamente parte do 2º segredo de Fátima (revelado posteriormente em 41), _«Quando virdes uma noite, alumiada por uma luz desconhecida, sabei que é o grande sinal que Deus vos dá de que vai a punir o mundo dos seus crimes»_, sobre a guerra mundial que se iniciaria no ano seguinte, em 1939.



Impressionante!
Estou a ver que temos um serviço de previsão muito bom...  No céu! 

Desde já muito obrigado, por todos os dados, conheço pessoas que viram essa aurora ao vivo e foi um evento que nunca mais se esqueceram.
Também são muito interessantes, todas as referências sobre eventos posteriores e até sobre alguns mais recentes.
Estou a ver que temos que andar mais atentos!


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2011 às 19:32)

Até há bem pouco tempo pensava que as Auroras eram um fenómeno totalmente impossível de ver em Portugal, mas afinal por vezes ocorrem, temos que estar mais atentos algum dia podemos ter sorte.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mar 2011 às 20:52)

Desconhecia que havia registos de auroras em Portugal. Pensava que estas apenas ocorriam a latitudes baixas sob fenómenos solares extremos, como o um flare, por isso agradeço a informação aqui disponibilizada . Talvez um dia destes tenha a sorte de ver uma..... Mesmo assim continua a ser um tiro de sorte .

A partir de hoje, e com base nestes dados estarei certamente mais atento .


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

Albifriorento disse:


> A partir de hoje, e com base nestes dados estarei certamente mais atento .



Para quem não sabe, há um tópico específico para o seguimento solar no fórum:
 Seguimento Actividade Solar 2011


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

Já reencontrei mais alguns documentos que tinha perdido, nomeadamente um testemunho da Beira interior que tinha referido anteriormente.

Ainda sobre 1938, embora o autor se refira a Setembro, mas foi a 25 Janeiro de 1938:


> *O medo dos fenómenos atmosféricos e das catástrofes naturais*
> A manipulação do medo foi associado aos fenómenos atmosféricos, trovoadas, raios, auroras boreais, e catástrofes naturais, como tremores de terra, mentalizando as gentes que eram castigos de Deus, como vingança pelos pecados cometidos e pelos maus comportamentos para com os outros e para com a igreja.
> Tiveram especial relevância os medos e terrores inculcados nas gentes pela Inquisição, como a queda no Inferno, num castigo eterno, em virtude dos pecados cometidos, e os castigos, em vida, como vinganças de Deus, perante os maus comportamentos dos homens, factos já referidos no Velho Testamento e no Novo Testamento.
> 
> ...




No século XIX houve pânico nos Açores  em populações já muito apavoradas e afectadas por sismos recentes, nomeadamente com auroras intensas de 17 Novembro 1848 (também registada nas Canárias) e de 14 Dezembro 1862 (muito documentada na guerra civil americana).

No século XX, a Aurora de 25 de Setembro de 1909 associada a uma tempestade solar que causou muitos problemas nos telégrafos na Europa e EUA, também deve ter sido vista em Portugal.
A 20 Novembro de 2003 também há registos de auroras visíveis na Península ibérica, foram na sequência de semanas muito activas do sol, a 4 de Novembro tinha sido medido o flare mais intenso dos registos, um X28 posteriormente reclassificado como X45.


----------



## irpsit (3 Abr 2011 às 12:10)

Sim Vince, creio que foi a aurora de 1 de Abril de 2001. Lembro-me que estava uma noite quente com um agradavel vento de leste, em Braga, quando vi o fenómeno. O Kp nessa noite chegou a 8 ou 9, numa escala de 1 a 10.

Em Novembro 2003 também poderia ter visto o fenómeno, pois eu espreitei o céu quando o Kp estava muito elevado e a auroral oval estava em cima de Portugal, mas o céu estava encoberto. Lembro-me bem dessa noite frustante.

Sigo estas coisas mais ou menos desde 1996. Acho que a aurora de 2000, escapou-me.

É preciso seguir estas coisas, para poder, com uma dose de muita muita sorte, ver um display destes em Portugal. Principalmente nas cidades, pode passar despercebido.






Vince disse:


> Pessoalmente nunca vi, mas terá havido dois eventos no anterior ciclo solar nº23, na noite 6/7 de Abril de 2000, auroras foram vistas em locais tão a sul como Portugal ou mesmo a Florida. Pelo norte de Portugal o tal céu vermelho que referes, obviamente que uma coisa muito subtil comparado a outras latitudes. E no ano seguinte,  a 1 de Abril. Ou seja, em torno do máximo solar desse ciclo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## borealis (3 Mai 2012 às 20:26)

Olá,

Bem, esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste fórum e espero que não seja a última.

Dei umas leituras rápidas por alguns dos vossos tópicos e devo dizer que estou entusiasmado com este fórum porque vislumbro aqui matérias que me são prazenteiras.

Presumo que grande parte dos participantes seja gente das ciências e assumo desde já que não venho desses universos: eu vim das letras e estou aqui porque, enfim, fascinam-me os fenómenos metereológicos e tudo aquilo que acontece no ar. Tão simples quanto isso. Mas sou um ignorante na matéria.

Ora, acabei por me registar precisamente porque tenho andado meio obcecado com o assunto das auroras boreais: há poucas semanas tive oportunidade de passar uns dias no norte da lapónia finlandesa e testemunhei três noites de auroras debaixo de 20 e tal graus negativos - um espanto. 

Desde esse dia que só tenho lido e falado sobre o assunto mas a dada altura senti que estava a ser difícil encontrar gente em Portugal com interesse na matéria. 
Até que li umas discussões aqui e um sorriso se me desenhou na face: hoje já aprendi alguma coisa, nomeadamente um pouco do historial das auroras em Portugal. 

Estou, ainda assim, curioso por saber mais e, como tal, lanço aqui umas perguntas ao caro Vince (e aos outros, já agora!) : 

- Tem por aí mais documentos ou informação sobre as Auroras em Portugal? 

- Onde é que poderei ter acesso a esse estudo que refere "Auroras observed in Portugal in late 18th century" do R.M.Trigo?

- Alguém faz ideia se existe bibliografia portuguesa sobre auroras em Portugal? 


Desde já agradeço a vossa atenção e envio cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2012 às 21:49)

borealis disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Bem, esta é a minha primeira mensagem neste fórum e espero que não seja a última.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo *borealis*, mais um membro na nossa casa da meteorologia e da ciência em geral.


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2012 às 21:09)

A minha primeira e única aurora boreal que vi em Portugal foi em Braga, e foi uma surpresa para mim. Foi em Abril de 2001, creio que a de dia 5, por volta das 23h, e somente durou 20min.

Depois houve uma em 2004 ou 2005, mas o céu estava encoberto no norte do país, e não vi nada. EU sei disto, porque sigo as auroras e o spaceweather há já muitos anos.

Sei que houve uma aurora por volta dos anos 40, que a minha falecida avó sempre me falava, que causou pânico no Porto, pois toda a gente pensava que era o fim do mundo.

Houve auroras antes dos anos 40, que foram visiveis até aos trópicos, por várias ocasiões depois de 1859 (Carrigton event). Cerca de 4 ou 5 eventos, visiveis até quase ao Equador, como em Mumbai, Cuba, Hawaii ou Marrocos. 

Li isso num artigo cientifico mas que já não me lembro qual era o título e  autor. Acho que o Vince tb leu esse artigo pelo que falou há uns tempos atrás. Ele é capaz de ter o link, se não é que está mesmo o link neste tópico (estou preguiçoso para fazer essa pesquisa).

PS: sinceramente este máximo solar está a ser muito muito fraquinho. Até aqui na Islândia, as auroras não têm sido muito vulgares em 2012. Só vi umas 5 ou 6 este ano, e agora chegou o verão polar. Duvido que chegue algo a Portugal neste máximo...


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2012 às 21:22)

borealis disse:


> Olá,
> Estou, ainda assim, curioso por saber mais e, como tal, lanço aqui umas perguntas ao caro Vince (e aos outros, já agora!) :
> 
> - Tem por aí mais documentos ou informação sobre as Auroras em Portugal?
> ...




Tudo o que encontrei coloquei na página anterior deste tópico, não foi muita coisa. O estudo que refere, não está online, alguma mudança de servidor e eu perdi a copia que tinha num disco que pifou o ano passado. Experimente pedir directamente ao autor, uma vez contactei-o a propósito de outro tema, e ele simpaticamente respondeu:
http://idl.ul.pt/ricardotrigo.htm?destination=node/143


Do que li, penso que em média serão visíveis auroras em Portugal pelo menos uma vez em cada máximo solar (ou pouco antes/depois do mesmo), na fase em que nos encontramos actualmente, mas por vezes a nebulosidade pode impedir a sua visualização. Mas quando falo de visibilidade, é uma coisa bastante ténue, visível apenas por quem está atento e já preparado para a ver, nada que se compare com a sua experiência em latitudes superiores. 

E excepcionalmente penso que ocorre algo mais poderoso, a ponto de alarmar a própria população como alguns textos de 1938 citados na página anterior demonstram (mas mesmo assim muito abaixo de experiências mais a norte claro), talvez arrisque dizer, 2 vezes em cada século em média. Tudo depende da intensidade do flare, do CME e da sua direcção e orientação à Terra. Já agora, em termos de probabilidade das condições ideais ocorrerem quanto a isso é nas alturas próximo dos equinócios, ou seja, a nossa Primavera e Outono (explicação aqui), mas há excepções, como a famosa aurora de Janeiro de 1938 bem demonstra.

Se conseguir encontrar o tal documento, penso que na bibliografia do mesmo havia referências a outros estudos em Portugal.
Já agora, bem vindo, passe também pelo tópico de seguimento solar, que é aí que vamos acompanhando a actividade solar, uma aurora visível por cá será este ano e no próximo na minha opinião, depois teremos que esperar pelo máximo solar seguinte, uma eternidade.


----------



## trepkos (5 Mai 2012 às 11:19)

Encontrei um impressionante relato da Aurora de 25 de Janeiro de 1938, contado na primeira pessoa, de facto é assombroso e sentimos uma ligeira inveja por não termos sido nós a ver. 



> *EU VI A AURORA BOREAL...​*
> Estávamos em pleno Inverno.Dia vinte e cinco de Janeiro de 1938.Tempo de frio ,chuvas intensas e ventos fortes . Por vezes a neve resolvia presentear-nos com a sua visita. Os campos e os caminhos apareciam todas as manhãs cobertos de geada transparente como cristal,o que dificultava o acesso a esses lugares.Era necessário redobrar os cuidados nas caminhadas que não podiam deixar de ser feitas. Os agricultores tinham de deixar que a geada derretesse para poderem colher nos campos os produtos agrícolas para sua subsistência e dos seus animais domésticos.
> Este dia estava particularmente frio.Na minha aldeia quase ninguém ousava sair à rua.Nas lareiras crepitava a fogueira e todos procuravam aninhar-se à sua volta para resistirem aos rigores das temperaturas excessivamente baixas.
> Na minha casa ,além da fogueira habitual, tinha-se acendido o forno para cozer a broa que a minha mãe amassou como fazia sempre.É que ela não confiava a ninguém esta tarefa!
> ...


----------



## trepkos (5 Mai 2012 às 11:30)

Encontrei um PDF referindo-se aquilo que o Vince já referiu aqui, a Guerra, Fátima e a Aurora.



> *AURORA BOREAL​*
> Na Aparição de 13 de Julho de 1917,em Fátima, entre outras coisas, Nossa Senhora disse aos Videntes:
> - Quando virdes uma noite alumiada por uma luz desconhecida, sabei que é o grande sinal que Deus vos dá de que vai a punir o Mundo de seuscrimes por meio da guerra, da fome e de perseguições à Igreja e ao Santo Padre. (Doc.219).
> 
> ...


----------



## borealis (5 Mai 2012 às 16:13)

Bem, eu cheguei aqui há poucos dias mas devo confessar que estou a adorar este fórum!

Muito obrigado a todos pelas vossas respostas!

Estou particularmente feliz porque finalmente parece que encontrei portugueses que falam e se interessam por auroras - é que desde que me tenho dedicado a ler sobre o assunto só tenho andado por sites estrangeiros.

Contactei o Ricardo Trigo por causa dos tais estudos e ele enviou-me os pdfs. Pareceu-me ser excelente pessoa.

Isto foi há pouco, ainda não tive tempo para ler tudo com calma.

Esse relato da senhora que viu a Aurora em 1938 também é magnífico. Vou pesquisar mais sobre isso. 

Caro irpsit, você tem sorte de viver na Islândia, esse país deve ser enfeitiçante. Curiosamente, aqui há uns dias, troquei umas mensagens com uma senhora islandesa que tem publicado, no facebook, várias fotos de auroras tiradas este ano. Disse-me ela que tem pena que existam demasiadas noites com nuvens a tapar o espectáculo. 
O local onde estive na Lapónia é ligeiramente mais a norte (68º.6, creio) do que a Islândia e em cinco noites consegui três com céu limpo - nessas três vi auroras, ainda que tenha esperado longas horas numa das noites. Nas outras duas, o céu estava com demasiadas nuvens e mesmo assim ainda esperei para ver se desapareciam mas a dada altura comecei a gelar (aquilo não é brincadeira e mesmo assim tive sorte de não apanhar vento).

Deixo aqui duas fotografias que tirei numa dessas noites de céu mais limpo. A minha máquina não é grande coisa - é uma compacta, simples e básica - mas felizmente levei tripé. As fotos estão com um bocado de grão porque foram tiradas com um tempo de exposição algo elevado.












Obrigado pela vossa ajuda!


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2014 às 11:48)

Auroras boreais em Portugal:

http://issuu.com/guilhermemonteiro/docs/auroras_boreais_observadas_em_portugal


----------



## rbsmr (16 Set 2014 às 23:16)

MSantos disse:


> Auroras boreais em Portugal:
> 
> http://issuu.com/guilhermemonteiro/docs/auroras_boreais_observadas_em_portugal



Relativamente às auroras boreais em Portugal, na página acima indicada, relativamente à de 21.01.1957 refere apenas localidades no norte de Portugal.
No entanto, o meu pai conta-me que na infância teria avistado uma aurora boreal na aldeia dele (a cerca de 10 km a norte de Torres Vedras) que pôs os habitantes em alvoroço! Parece-me ter sido esta.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Set 2014 às 23:28)

A minha avó presenciou com 18 anos a aurora de 1938, bem no norte de Portugal, perto da fronteira com Epsanha. Segundo ela, "pareciam cortinas que se moviam lentamente para os lados de Oeste. No início da noite, parecia que tinha sido um dia mais longo, como se o sol de cor avermelhada teimasse em não se pôr. Depois azulada e esverdeada. Pela meia-noite, foi rezada Missa e toda a gente se recolheu na Igreja. Na altura já o padre dizia que podia ser o sinal de uma guerra iminente, o que veio a acontecer. Os leigos não sabiam ainda a segunda parte do Segredo de Fátima, que falava nessa luz desconhecida. A Lúcia não tinha escrito nada porque ainda não tinha autorização do confessor nem do Céu, mas por alguma maneira (suposição ou não) o pároco associou isto ao aviso de uma guerra. Uma noite de terror, em que os únicos sons que se ouviam na aldeia (na altura era uma aldeia) eram os toques de sinos e pelas ruas Avé-Marias, Pai-Nossos e Credos".


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2014 às 01:46)

rbsmr disse:


> Relativamente às auroras boreais em Portugal, na página acima indicada, relativamente à de 21.01.1957 refere apenas localidades no norte de Portugal.
> No entanto, o meu pai conta-me que na infância teria avistado uma aurora boreal na aldeia dele (a cerca de 10 km a norte de Torres Vedras) que pôs os habitantes em alvoroço! Parece-me ter sido esta.



A minha Avó que é da Lourinhã também se recorda desta aurora boreal, ela descreve como uma luminosidade avermelhada. O fenomeno terá assustado as pessoas que não faziam ideia do que era.


----------



## pdf (17 Set 2014 às 04:07)

borealis disse:


> Bem, eu cheguei aqui há poucos dias mas devo confessar que estou a adorar este fórum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bom testemunho!

Apenas um reparo: não é o tempo de exposição que causa o grão, mas sim o ISO elevado 

Cumps!


----------



## belem (17 Set 2014 às 13:06)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> A minha avó presenciou com 18 anos a aurora de 1938, bem no norte de Portugal, perto da fronteira com Epsanha. Segundo ela, "pareciam cortinas que se moviam lentamente para os lados de Oeste. No início da noite, parecia que tinha sido um dia mais longo, como se o sol de cor avermelhada teimasse em não se pôr. Depois azulada e esverdeada. Pela meia-noite, foi rezada Missa e toda a gente se recolheu na Igreja. Na altura já o padre dizia que podia ser o sinal de uma guerra iminente, o que veio a acontecer. Os leigos não sabiam ainda a segunda parte do Segredo de Fátima, que falava nessa luz desconhecida. A Lúcia não tinha escrito nada porque ainda não tinha autorização do confessor nem do Céu, mas por alguma maneira (suposição ou não) o pároco associou isto ao aviso de uma guerra. Uma noite de terror, em que os únicos sons que se ouviam na aldeia (na altura era uma aldeia) eram os toques de sinos e pelas ruas Avé-Marias, Pai-Nossos e Credos".




Auroras boreais verdes e azuis parecem ser as menos comuns em Portugal.

Interessante o teu testemunho, obrigado!


----------



## camrov8 (17 Set 2014 às 19:24)

Já vi isso explicado as auroras a latitudes tão baixas são vermelhas e são mais parecidas com nevoeiros


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (18 Mar 2015 às 18:54)

Bem... Não foi em Portugal, mas aqui no norte da Escócia (assim como na Irlanda) fomos presenteados pelo reflexo de uma aurora boreal na noite passada!  

Sem palavras!

Belíssimo!! E pelo site SpaceWeather espero que hoje possa novamente ver...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Mar 2015 às 14:33)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Bem... Não foi em Portugal, mas aqui no norte da Escócia (assim como na Irlanda) fomos presenteados pelo reflexo de uma aurora boreal na noite passada!
> 
> Sem palavras!
> 
> Belíssimo!! E pelo site SpaceWeather espero que hoje possa novamente ver...





Caro JoãoLuísAguiar,

Auroras Boreais foram avistadas na noite de 3ª para 4ªFeira (dia 18/03) em França (algumas regiões do norte e até no sul).


http://nsa34.casimages.com/img/2015/03/18//150318022817474926.png  >>> (6400 Iso, 10", f/2 Nikon D800 20mm 1.8) tirada na região norte da Alsácia

http://i19.servimg.com/u/f19/11/50/52/19/imgk8510.jpg >>> (3200 ISO et f2.8) tirada no sul de França: 43.89°N

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img661/9459/6lP6TW.jpg >>> tirada em Montlandon (departamento Eure-et-Loir)


Cmps.


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2015 às 15:50)

Não me surpreenderia nada que um bom astro-fotografo como alguns que temos aqui no fórum, que a partir de um bom local sem poluição luminosa, conseguisse captar qualquer coisa também em Portugal. Ou seja, se calhar os olhos não viam muito, mas talvez aparecesse um tom avermelhado numa longa exposição.
É que foi mesmo bastante intensa a aurora, das maiores deste século.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Mar 2015 às 16:34)

Vince disse:


> Não me surpreenderia nada que um bom astro-fotografo como alguns que temos aqui no fórum, que a partir de um bom local sem poluição luminosa, conseguisse captar qualquer coisa também em Portugal. Ou seja, se calhar os olhos não viam muito, mas talvez aparecesse um tom avermelhado numa longa exposição.
> É que foi mesmo bastante intensa a aurora, das maiores deste século.




Boa tarde Caro Vince,

Tens toda a razão, temos cá excelentes fotógrafos neste fórum. O ideal é sempre arrajar um local alto (de preferência nas montanhas) longe de todo o tipo de poluição e estarmos atentos aos vários índices/valores da atividade solar que podemos encontrar em vários sites, mas aqui deixo um link bastante útil para a nossa comunidade.

http://www.spacew.com/


Cmps.


----------



## Teles (21 Mar 2015 às 21:29)

O tempo também não tem ajudado para se tentar fazer algumas fotos de jeito também precisava de haver céu limpo por uns dias o que não tem acontecido por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2015 às 07:26)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caro JoãoLuísAguiar,
> 
> Auroras Boreais foram avistadas na noite de 3ª para 4ªFeira (dia 18/03) em França (algumas regiões do norte e até no sul).
> 
> ...


Fantásticas!  E aqui tão perto...


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 16:51)

Excelentes imagens de alta qualidade!



ELJICUATRO disse:


> http://i19.servimg.com/u/f19/11/50/52/19/imgk8510.jpg >>> (3200 ISO et f2.8) tirada no sul de França: 43.89°N



Quem é o autor desta?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Mar 2015 às 21:08)

StormRic disse:


> Excelentes imagens de alta qualidade!
> 
> 
> 
> Quem é o autor desta?



Boa noite Caro StormRic,

O autor dessa foto é o Arkus. A foto foi tirada 4ªFeira 18 Março as 00H08 (23H08 UTC) na localidade de Lisle-sur-Tarn (departamento 81) a cerca de 40 Km's de Toulouse, numa elevação de 235m. Outros dados da foto >>> Reflex: *PENTAX PENTAX K-5* Objetiva *Tamron AF 17-50mm F2.8 XR Di-II LD (45mm / exposição 20 s*)


Cmps.


----------

